# Gaiety Theatre - seating.



## SlurrySlump (10 Dec 2008)

Could someone advise me as to the best area/seats to see a show in the Gaiety Theatre for a young child. Grand Circle, Dress Circle, Parterre etc 

Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (10 Dec 2008)

For the Gaiety panto last year, we has seats at the front of the balcony. The 7yo & 5yo had a great uninterrupted view. We've booked seats in the same row for this year.


----------



## Dubliner28 (10 Dec 2008)

Snap.
Great seats there.
Also go there for Brendan Grace anytime hes on


----------



## Celtwytch (10 Dec 2008)

If you can get a box on the dress circle, so much the better - you can move the chairs around to suit yourselves, and the view is excellent (particularly from the ones furthest away from the stage).


----------



## shesells (10 Dec 2008)

Just be sure they can see over the barrier at the front of the balcony, I'm not sure if the Gaeity do booster cushions for small children, might be worth a call to check and bring your own if they don't.


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks for that. Just to clarify.  Is the balcony the Dress Circle or the Grand Circle. On the  and Gaiety websites they don't refer to the balcony?

Thanks.


----------



## shesells (10 Dec 2008)

Take the dress circle, the grand circle is too far back, too high and too steep to navigate with young children


----------

